# Credobaptist Church Polity



## Particular Baptist (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess I've just wondered if there are any other credobaptists who have wondered if there is a different form of church polity other than the congregationalism that most credobaptists practice? Just doing a quick survey of church history, I can see how quickly the congregational system can all unorthodox and unbiblical doctrines slip in, sometimes unnoticed. Also, there is a problem, in my opinion, with the lack of accountability that is given from congregation to congregation. On the other hand, I'm not sure that the presbyterian model is the exact solution to the problem either, though I think it is a very strong model. Has anyone else considered this?


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 10, 2010)

Most RB churches that I am aware of are ruled by elders. Such is the case in our church.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 10, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Most RB churches that I am aware of are ruled by elders. Such is the case in our church.


 
I don't think Spencer is asking about Elder rule for an independent congregation but whether or not there are any historical examples of Churches that practice credo-baptism only and also have a form of government that is not independent.


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 10, 2010)

Particular Baptist said:


> I guess I've just wondered if there are any other credobaptists who have wondered if there is a different form of church polity other than the congregationalism that most credobaptists practice? * Just doing a quick survey of church history, I can see how quickly the congregational system can all unorthodox and unbiblical doctrines slip in, sometimes unnoticed*. Also, there is a problem, in my opinion, with the lack of accountability that is given from congregation to congregation. On the other hand, I'm not sure that the presbyterian model is the exact solution to the problem either, though I think it is a very strong model. Has anyone else considered this?


 

I've thought about this too. But there are pro's/con's to it. Just as the unorthodox/unbiblical doctrine can enter in from congregation to congregation, the presbyterian model isn't 100% safe either (the "head" is susceptible to the same problems which can ruin the body and trickle down to all the churches). So in some cases it could actually be worse, like I forgot which ones of the Presbyterian churches here in America are liberal and considered unorthodox/unbiblical by most conservative Reformed Presb. Both systems works if they remain biblical. Both are susceptible to bad doctrine creeping in though, in my opinion. Just my


----------



## Particular Baptist (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Claudiu. You are right that there pro's/con's to both systems. Do you think there is some sort of middle ground between congregationalism and presbyterianism that could provide enough oversight and accountability while at the same time allowing for liberty of conciense? If so, what 'powers' would one delegate to the local church and which to that above the local congregation?


----------



## jogri17 (Apr 10, 2010)

I think that is why presbyterians and congregationalists were very close and had no problem working with eachother during the Puritan period: they both knew there were strengths and weaknesses to their and the other system and felt both at their best could fit the biblical commands on how a Church out to be governed in a post-apostalic age.


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 10, 2010)

Particular Baptist said:


> Thanks Claudiu. You are right that there pro's/con's to both systems. Do you think there is some sort of middle ground between congregationalism and presbyterianism that could provide enough oversight and accountability while at the same time allowing for liberty of conciense? If so, what 'powers' would one delegate to the local church and which to that above the local congregation?



I'm not all too familiar with the Presbyterian model. But I think both, the presb./congreg., have worked so far and when biblical doctrine remains both seem okay to me. Also, I'm not too knowledgeable in this area, since I'm somewhat new to the Reformed faith. With that said, I'm still learning more on the church polity topic and figuring stuff out. But I don't know if there would be a need to necessarily find a hybrid of the two, maybe someone else out there knows more on this to chime in.


----------



## Particular Baptist (Apr 10, 2010)

On another thread, I asked if anyone knew where I could get a copy of the Saybrook Platform, which moved the congregational churches in New England towards presbyerianism. I found the Proposals, which are on p. 486 of the actual book and 501 if you download the book from google books (it counts the cover as page 1).


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 10, 2010)

Claudiu said:


> Particular Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Claudiu. You are right that there pro's/con's to both systems. Do you think there is some sort of middle ground between congregationalism and presbyterianism that could provide enough oversight and accountability while at the same time allowing for liberty of conciense? If so, what 'powers' would one delegate to the local church and which to that above the local congregation?
> ...


 
Some RBCs have an "advisory". This would be composed of elders from near by congregations and most of them usually work together on other projects as well. They would be sought out to advise on projects/issues, but their input is non-binding.


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 10, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Claudiu said:
> 
> 
> > Particular Baptist said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing Mr. Rich!


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 16, 2010)

What about the URC, are they credo? (they seem to be a mix of presb./cong.)


----------

